
Tell HN: Google now requires SWEs to take part in company citizenship activities - faanghacker
This is a throwaway account that I created.<p>I work as a SWE at Google. The official SWE role expectations were recently amended to include citizenship contributions such as interviewing, recruiting, mentoring, and organizing extracurricular events. It is now mandatory for SWEs at higher levels to make these contributions, however it does not list any specific requirements.<p>This seems like another major blow to the company culture. I simply can&#x27;t see how this will result in anything other than a further watering-down of any remaining pockets of good engineering culture within the company, as engineers no longer have the option to simply focus on getting good work done.<p>HNers, your thoughts?
======
rogerkirkness
Interviewing, recruiting and mentoring are good work. If you want to be nerd
in a corner, stay junior.

~~~
faanghacker
It's harder to take pride in that kind of citizenship work when your company
keeps making these kinds of top-down decisions.

~~~
rogerkirkness
I agree, it's harmful, there should be other career paths that don't require
it. But from the perspective of the employer, it's way more economically
valuable. I think that's when you know it's time to go to a smaller company.

~~~
faanghacker
I agree that it is time to leave.

------
SamReidHughes
I would expect interviewing and mentoring to be a job responsibility at any
large engineering organization.

~~~
faanghacker
The mentoring part is specifically for areas outside of your team's work.

~~~
SamReidHughes
Maybe I’m missing some implication here. What do you mean by areas?

~~~
faanghacker
For example, suppose you work on the Search for Android team, under Search.
You might work to train others in Search and others in Android as part of the
work on Search for Android. Those don't count as citizenship, because they are
directly related to your work.

You'd have to mentor people outside of that area, such as mentoring new hires
in general, not as part of your job role.

~~~
SamReidHughes
That sounds like it would improve engineering, not water it down. Information
spreading between people like a DAG, rather than a tree. Unless the
"mentoring" is bulloney.

------
bableka
Don't you think you have other stuff to offer? Like guidance, developing the
skillset of others and learn along the way?

------
tomohawk
Volunteer to work on a committee to overturn this policy.

------
mehhh
The actions Google has taken over the last 3 years are far different than in
the past. Something is wrong with the organization as a whole.

Last week, Google donated to the Salvation Army[1] here in Seattle (a group
that fights against LGBTQ+ rights) yet Google claims to adhere to the GSBA
Code of Ethics that bans such behaviour[2]

Google has also chosen to fund climate change deniers[3] over the last year.

1 - [https://mynorthwest.com/1540117/google-gives-1m-for-
seattle-...](https://mynorthwest.com/1540117/google-gives-1m-for-seattle-
salvation-army-homeless-shelter/)

2 - [http://www.thegsba.org/membership-sponsorship/standards-
of-e...](http://www.thegsba.org/membership-sponsorship/standards-of-ethics-
conduct)

3 -
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/11/google-c...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/11/google-
contributions-climate-change-deniers)

~~~
tomohawk
You could volunteer at Salvation Army, which does a lot of good work, and piss
off the cancel culture jerks.

~~~
mehhh
Why would I volunteer for an organization that thinks my future husband and I
should be arrested and either chemically castrated (like Alan Turing) or
committed to an asylum?

~~~
aerostable_slug
That doesn't seem consistent with their stated stance on the LGBTQ+ community:

[https://www.salvationarmyusa.org/usn/the-lgbtq-community-
and...](https://www.salvationarmyusa.org/usn/the-lgbtq-community-and-the-
salvation-army/)

~~~
mehhh
That site does not cover the Salvation Army's political activism wrt LGBTQ+
rights. Take a look at:
[http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2012/s3532177.htm](http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2012/s3532177.htm)

